# Schweizer chattet über deutschen SMS-Chat-Anbieter



## galdikas (9 April 2005)

Es war zu Unrecht die Vermutung aufgetaucht, daß auf einen Vertrag zwischen einem in der Schweiz ansässigen Teilnehmer und einem in Deutschland ansässigen Anbieter eines SMS-Chat-Dienstes kein deutsches, sondern ausschließlich schweizerisches Recht anwendbar sei, und zwar *deswegen*, weil "in Franken gezahlt werden soll":  ( siehe den -geschlossenen- Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9914 ):



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du dich in Schweizer Telekommunikationgesetzen und Vorschriften aus ?
> 
> PS: Der User schreibt groß und deutlich von "Fränkli" , nicht Euro ....
> auch die HP zeigt das groß und deutlich, dass der User aus der Schweiz postet



Trotzdem dürfte auf den Vertrag des in der Schweiz ansässigen Posters mit seinem in Deutschland ansässigen Vertragspartner ....



> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen Stand 11.08.2003:
> 
> 1. Die *CG Business GmbH* mit Sitz in Jarplund-Weding stellt einen SMSchat zur Verfügung.
> (...)
> 4. Preise (Schweiz): Von Ihrem Handy empfangene SMS entstehen dann Kosten von 3,00 CHF/SMS, wenn zuvor eine SMS an die Kurzwahl 90000 von Ihrem Handy gesendet wurde.



.... deutsches Recht anwendbar sein.

"Soweit das auf den Vertrag anzuwendende Recht nicht vereinbart worden ist, unterliegt der Vertrag dem Recht des Staates, mit dem er die engsten Verbindungen aufweist. Es wird vermutet, daß der Vertrag die engsten Verbindungen mit dem Staat aufweist, in dem die Partei, welche die charakteristische Leistung zu erbringen hat, ...  ihre Hauptverwaltung hat."

Darüberhinaus dürften sämtliche schweizerischen Verbraucherschutz-Bestimmungen gelten, wenn der SMS-Flirtportal-Teilnehmer ein Verbraucher mit schweizerischem Wohnsitz war, und wenn die Flirt-Chat-Dienste von der CG Business GmbH auch in der Schweiz angeboten werden. 

gal.


----------



## BenTigger (9 April 2005)

Jetzt wird der hier geschlossen, da der andere Thread -nicht- geschlossen ist. Bitte keine Verzettelungsthreads starten.


----------

